# New girl - Leeds LGI



## Clare1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I've been a bit of a lurker for while - decided its time to intorduce myself.  
Clare 31 (until Sat!) married to Sean 32. TTC for 10 yrs, unexplained infertility, although DH's last 2 sperm counts been abnormal, so told we needed ICSI.  One abandoned IVF cycle 2002, didn't respond to menopur at all!  
Started ICSI this year.  Menopur dose was well and truly upped to 450u!!  I produced 13 follicles, EC was Monday, got 7 eggs.  Of those 7, 3 were immature, 1 was just a shell, no actual egg, and there were 3 that were suitable.  Of those 3, only one fertilised properly.  1 fragmented badly and the other was developed abnormally.
Went for ET yesterday, only to find out my poor little embie is a bit slow on the uptake!!!  Only a grade 3, 2 cell at 2 days.  They were really good explaining everything to me, left feeling quite positive, that I still have a chance on this cycle.  The embryologist said she had transferred grade 4's back that had implanted and lasted. Just a bit disappointing - its not like I had many follicles to begin with, then to have them whittled down to just one embryo was obviously not what I'd hoped for.  And I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself cos I still hurt from the EC.  I had a really bad pain when they were collecting from my right ovary, nearly broke the poor nurses fingers I was squeezing so hard!  Thinks it was probably cos thats my 'stuck' ovary - it doesn't bob around like it should, its adhered to my abdomen wall.  I don't want to go through that kind of pain again anytime soon.

Just on my 2ww now, well 12 day wait, I go back on 18th for my test.

Clare x


----------



## Han (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi Clare!

Another fellow LGI girl!!
Just wanted to welcome you to FF, and wish you lots and lots of luck for your 2ww.   May that little embie stick!! 

Love Hannah xxxx


----------



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

I've just been referred to Dr Rutherford at LGI - Not got the appointment yet but looking forward to progressing further with the investigations - I hate not knowing

*Rachel*


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Clare - Welcome to FF

Just wanted to send lots of  to your little embie ! And, Good Luck for the 18th. There is a board on this site for girls on their 2ww so you can all chat together. Here is the link for you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

All the Best

Jennifer xx


----------



## K8B (May 17, 2005)

HI

I am another LGI girl. due to start ICSI in aug/sept. I am also under Dr Rutherford who is lovely. Look forward to chetting with you all. 

Better go as am work. Will post later
Kate


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Girls

Why dont you come and join us on the Yorkshire Girls thread.

Its under meeting places in the main index.

There are quite a few of the girls there at the LGI.

Hope to see you there

Love Charley xxx


----------



## mcoodle (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Welcome to Clare!

Was just going to make the same suggestion as Charley!

Hope to chat to you all soon.

Lisa 

xx


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Hi Clare

I too am at LGI with Mr Rutherford and have just started down regging for my FET.

Why dont you come and  join the Yorkshire Girls Thread

Anyway, let us know how you get on and     for a  

Lots of love

Julia x x x


----------



## leanne2005 (Dec 2, 2004)

hello i am also new to the lgi my first appointment is on 13/10/05 with dr rutherford and dr balen any one else have them dr`s? do you know how long the nhs waiting list is for the lgi?


----------



## Hels Bells (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

I have recently been referred to LGI  so really pleased to know that there are others there and that the doctors are good. I am waiting for an appointment so not sure who I have been referred to. 

I am 30 and dh is 34, we have been together for 10 years and have been trying since we married 2 years ago, well a period of going with the flow and then over the last 12 months have been trying that bit harder. I have been to my doctors and although got told that it can take a while I reluctantly said it is time to investigate further although it's the route I've always dreaded in admitting that we may have problems. At the moment it seems like everyone and everybody around us is getting pregnant and naturally - whilst we are really pleased for them we are also a little envious, dh is wonderful and always keeps me feeling positive. I am like Rachel in that I hate not knowing so am looking forward to moving to the next stage and hopefully closer to our dream.

I am trying to stay positive but am quite nervous about seeing a specialist, just with the whole process of going to the appt and then everyone knowing you're got problems, and having to discuss everything with a stranger. Its great to share thoughts and experiences with people who are all in the same boat and who have been through alot more than me so at least I'm not alone.

Anyway I'll let you know when an appt comes through and who I am seeing and then I can get some first hand knowledge of what they're like.

Hope everything is going well with you all,
xx


----------



## Littlechicklet (Aug 11, 2005)

Good luck.  I'm at St James Leeds and this is my first time.  We were told that we might be able to have IVF but due to my husband's sperm count we now have to have ICSI which I'm a bit dissappointed about.  I'm going back tomorrow for egg transfer, hope it isn't as painful as the collection!!  Good luck and I'll keep my fingers crossed that it works out for you.

Niki


----------



## charley (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi

Im also at Jimmys having just had my 1st cycle of IVF, had ET last Friday and test 22nd.

ET is fine, nothing to worry about, its just like a smear, I didnt even realise they had finished  

I have also sent you a PM

Good luck

Charley xxx


----------



## Hels Bells (May 18, 2005)

Good news, I received my appt letter through today asking me to call the hospital to book an appt which I did
and the lady said the earliest would be late October / November but she had just had a cancellation for next week so it's all systems go. Really pleased got in so quick yet quite nervous of the unexpected as haven't a clue what will happen.

Fingers crossed!


----------

